# Medicated FET - with no ovulation suppressants



## Tulipan (Oct 16, 2015)

My clinic suggests medicated FET with no ovulation suppressants (oestrogen and progesteron + fraxiparine for mild anti-cardiolipin issue) . They are not monitoring ovulation, FET is planned for 18-23 CD. How will that work without them knowing when my ovulation occurs? My cycles are regular 29-30 days and last year when we were TTC naturally ovulation tests where positive on 16CD (which means ovulation on 17 CD). We will be transferring a 5-day blast (after a negative fresh cycle).

Have anybody else had similar protocol with success? I read online that medicated FET include the suppressants in most cases.


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Tulipan

In a medicated FET, they don't need to check for ovulation. The estrogen builds up your lining (and stops ovulation) and then if you're going for a blastocyst transfer, they will start you on progesterone 5 days before transfer. If you get a bfp, you would then stay on the progesterone until 12 weeks. As you won't have ovulated, you will need to take the progesterone to maintain the lining until the placenta takes over with progesterone production.


----------



## Tulipan (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. so the estrogen stops the ovulation? I just checked my protocol, and you are right, they start me on the progesterone 5 days before transfer.


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Tulipan

Yes, as far as I'm aware, the estrogen stops you ovulating. You're usually scanned around day 10 or so to check your lining is thick enough. They would also see if you had a follicle growing, but the estrogen should stop any ovulation from happening. Best of luck


----------



## Tulipan (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, I have scan on 10 CD and FET is planned for 18-22 CD.

Thanks for your replies.


----------

